# twice a week body part



## aveit (Nov 7, 2010)

i know the purists on here are going to slate me but for the last couple of weeks ive been doing each body part twice .... legs and chest ...back ..shoulderss and arms ...day off ..sometimes two .... and i feel so much better for it and not only that but even stronger too plus my muscles feel fuller for it ...im natural and my diets spot on and ive been training now nearly two years .......feeling good at the mo


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

i personally like to train each muscle twice a week i feel you get more out of it when natural but each to there own i read somewhere that it wil work best for 90% of the population or something if done correctly


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I do full body twice a week it's working well.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I train 6 days a week (6 x weights and 6 x cardio), i'm cutting at the moment so it suits but it will catch up with you at some point.

My gym has had a flood so i've been forced to take 2 weeks off and i'm supprised how well rested I feel, didn't realise I was so tired.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

If you're doing strictly isolated exercises dumbbell presses etc. then why not but if you're doing a lot of compounds good luck with that your cns will be mashed. I tried it a few weeks back benching 130kg tried doing it twice in one week no chance I couldn't recover fast enough but most people say 72hrs before training same body part again, oh and I'm on cycle 750ml test e and 500ml tren e and I couldn't handle it but maybe I'm just a wimp.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

^ What he said


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I meant you couldnt do 2 big sessions per week on the same bodypart, you may benefit more on doing a deload session for the 2nd one...wether that be weight or volume mate !!!


So that's where arnie was going wrong!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone will mention Ronnie Coleman shortly


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I tried training the body 3 times a week .went like this

bench press

military press

squats

heavy rows

+ 2 isolation exercises for either

tricep

bicep

delts

calves

I read in a few places this was great for bulking ,only did it for 6 weeks was killing my joints

but felt great at the time


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Someone will mention Ronnie Coleman shortly


It fcukin winds me up mate .... so i will keep mine shut before i say something i may regret to the wrong person X


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Flinty you big tetchy tart, why you delete your post? was tryna quote that fúcker for ages lol

So your saying only professional bodybuilders can train same bodypart twice a week balls to the wall?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Flinty you big tetchy tart, why you delete your post? was tryna quote that fúcker for ages lol
> 
> So your saying only professional bodybuilders can train same bodypart twice a week balls to the wall?


try it mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> try it mate


I have previously and enjoyed it, made good gains, wouldn't wanna train like that year round though.

Have you tried it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I have previously and enjoyed it, made good gains, wouldn't wanna train like that year round though.
> 
> Have you tried it?


No i train hard enough first time round mg:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> No i train hard enough first time round mg:


Don't look like it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I have previously and enjoyed it, made good gains, *wouldn't wanna train like that year round though*.
> 
> Have you tried it?


Why not arnie did


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Don't look like it


sorry massive :blink:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Why not arnie did


Because I'd reach my top strength capability to soon, don't wanna deadlift and then everyone else has no plates to lift, I'm a thoughtful nice guy like that


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> pu$$y


Cat?



flinty90 said:


> sorry massive :blink:


Apology accepted, don't let it happen again.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Because I'd reach my top strength capability to soon, don't wanna deadlift and then everyone else has no plates to lift, I'm a thoughtful nice guy like that


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


Lol

Untie your knickers, Back on subject-

Op if your getting good gains, feeling good and hitting new pb's then carry on with what your doing, but as said above once you start getting very heavy it will take it's toll on your body and cns, then it may be good to follow flintys advice and adopt a heavy low rep session then a higher volume session a few days later.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol
> 
> Untie your knickers, Back on subject-
> 
> Op if your getting good gains, feeling good and hitting new pb's then carry on with what your doing, but as said above once you start getting very heavy it will take it's toll on your body and cns, then it may be good to follow flintys advice and adopt a heavy low rep session then a higher volume session a few days later.


So basically what i said in the first place . (i accept your apology mate ) thanks !!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> So basically what i said in the first place . (i accept your apology mate ) thanks !!!


Yeah, before you got soppy and on your high horse about my arnie comment lol thought you were good for a joke!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah, before you got soppy and on your high horse about my arnie comment lol thought you were good for a joke!


well i keep reading your comments so i must be X


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well i keep reading your comments so i must be X


Good boy.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> The only time i ever train a bodypart 1 x a week is when I just physically and mentally need a break from it all. It just doesnt make sense to train stuff once a week. Grow 52 times a year (probably less than that if you factor in breaks/holidays/sickness) or grow 104+ times a year... i know which i preffer. Some people also (especially naturals) have a hard time retaining muscle mass between sessions when there is a 7 day gap and thus dont get any stronger/bigger.


Exactly.

I like to hit the same muscle group every 4th or 5th day.

I recover fine and hit new pbs every week(could be something to do with a little bit of gear lol)


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Flinty lad, you're comedy gold and that, and I'm not really involved in this forum so much..

But I can tell you've got proper grumpy since you started your new course bud xD

Wouldn't give you any **** in the street, you'd probably Tyson my ear off or something xD


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> The only time i ever train a bodypart 1 x a week is when I just physically and mentally need a break from it all. It just doesnt make sense to train stuff once a week. Grow 52 times a year (probably less than that if you factor in breaks/holidays/sickness) or grow 104+ times a year... i know which i preffer. Some people also (especially naturals) have a hard time retaining muscle mass between sessions when there is a 7 day gap and thus dont get any stronger/bigger.


well mate you must be huge then yeah ????

I was giving sensible advice regarding a training route that would suit this guy in general... he doesnt state wether he is a newbie or not , now yes you can train same bodypart twice per week as C.Hll stated ARNIE did it...

but natty and just starting out or even intermediate trainers that are probably not even training balls to the wall on one of there workouts per week to be fair...

they need the middle line advice tats going to see them training well week in week out . if it works for him then great good luck to him.. and if it works for anyone then great again..

Whats your split look like anabolic if you wouldnt mind sharing ???


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

And C.Hill stop playing the big man, your body looks like it hasn't hit puberty yet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I like to hit the same muscle group every 4th or 5th day.
> 
> I recover fine and hit new pbs every week(could be something to do with a little bit of gear lol)


So why dont you do it all year round then you nob if its that good and you keep growing (SENSIBLE ANSWER) why would you stop doing something that works if its so easy to recover and a good to go option ???


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lol we have some funny buggers on here tonight


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> And C.Hill stop playing the big man, your body looks like it hasn't hit puberty yet


Wind it in you tart lol it's harmless banter


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> And C.Hill stop playing the big man, your body looks like it hasn't hit puberty yet


LMFAO spat my dinner out !!!!

Repped !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

I think alot of it it horses for courses, I know I couldnt physically train everything twice a week, be it due to recovery time or shear fatigue.

Legs alone for me takes a good 4/5 days before they feel 100% again.

Some people seem to recover faster, most of the time it will be genetics or age playign a huge role. Or they simply arnt going at it hard enough the 1st time round.

Like said if your giving it 100% and your growing then you might be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wouldn't mind seeing some progress pics resulting from this twice a week equals twice the growth training....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing some progress pics resulting from this twice a week equals twice the growth training....


Well mate the camera would probably not be big enough !!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

right up till shortly after my avy pic was taken i was training each bodypart once every ten days,trained that way for ten+ years,think safe to say if the intensity is there that way works just dandy 

These days however i have actually started to train each bodypart once every 5-6 days and i will admit i remain feeling fuller and more primed than i did in the past,guess wont know proper outcome till the next time i hit the stage as to wether its fruitful or not.

Also whats this once and twice a week sh1t?your body has no concept of time,your body doenst know 'ok thats 7 days now,its ok for me to train thatbodypart again' lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

weeman said:


> right up till shortly after my avy pic was taken i was training each bodypart once every ten days,trained that way for ten+ years,think safe to say if the intensity is there that way works just dandy
> 
> These days however i have actually started to train each bodypart once every 5-6 days and i will admit i remain feeling fuller and more primed than i did in the past,guess wont know proper outcome till the next time i hit the stage as to wether its fruitful or not.
> 
> Also whats this once and twice a week sh1t?your body has no concept of time,your body doenst know 'ok thats 7 days now,its ok for me to train thatbodypart again' lol


Well you can clearly see you know fcuk all mate as your only slighlty massive and ripped pmsl ...

and your right mate... i train hard so it takes me a good few days to get myself ready to hit it again hard...im not sure i could hit a session the second time round within a few days the same as i hit it the first time in thst 5 day period, thats just me though ...

I suppose C.Hill and anabolic are only doing aerobics so it may well be possible pmsl !!!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

once a week, twice a week, three times a week, we're all different and respond differently so what ever works you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I train using a four way split. When I've trained all four workouts I start again. The term 'week' is irrelevant.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't even go the gym twice a week :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I train using a four way split. When I've trained all four workouts I start again. The term 'week' is irrelevant.


This ^^^


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Tons of programs on the net have people doing bodyparts 2-3 times a week HST, DC training, Layne nortons 'PHAT' program is another quite popular one, just to name a few....
> 
> All the old skool bodybuilders would train each bodypart 3 x a week all out, that how Arnie and co got it done, Ive trained that way in the past and it can work (very well) but you need a few ****ing screws loose to maintain that kind of schedule long term....or be doing it for a living like they did.
> 
> ...


Dont quote arnolds programme mate what split do YOU do personally .... and now your both saying its not a good way to continue training ?? so what was with tha disagreement in the first place to my post ???? i dont understand..

One minute you can do this split and its the dogs danglies and you get great results etc etc, then your now saying you cant keep it up and you USED to train like this , so i will also ask you , if its easy to do and recovery is easy and you make great gains , and suggest that people do it then why would you stop doing it ????

and im not bieng a cnut about this but when i suggested not to do this you get the snide remarsk that ARNIe must have been doing it wrong etc etc... like you said were not talking about the arnies where talking about joe public that wants to gain some size and not kill himself in first 2 months of training !!!!


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Why hit the nail 3 times when u can smash it in once!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> With a full time job, 20 mins to gym, 20 mins home 2 hours at the gym (which is what workouts like the above end up being) all the food prep etc etc I ended up having absolutely no life training like that day in day out...thats why it wasnt maintainable for myself and dont think its practical for the majority of people. I actually follow a split very similar though (48 hours between some bodyparts at times) I just dont do as much, as i have no aspirations to one day step on a stage in trunks with fake tan, so I tend not to care so much about things like calves or hamstrings and such.... I still train them, enough so I dont have chicken legs, so that saves me a bunch of time... I also use advanced high intensity techniques which cause major inroad to a muscle in just a few sets (thhats all you need if you know how to train properly.) But my schedule isnt rigid, so I dont really have a split per say, im a big believer in listening to your body and I know when its time for an extra rest day or when I need to back off a bit - something you just become very instinctive about after years of consistent lifting and pushing yourself to your limits. For example, Sometimes ill drive to the gym and after the first set I'm just not feeling it and know its gonna be a **** workout, so I'll head home and go at it all out the next day.
> 
> Alot of people are so paranoid about overtraining, i used to be that way myself, it takes a heck of a lot to overtrain, the body is capable of far more than people think and will adapt to handle greater workloads and frequencys. LAck of frequency is probably one of the biggest things that holds many back from putting on any real size (you just grow too damn slow waiting so long to hit it again).... that and following horrible brocience advice thats spewed out all over gyms around the world, aka the blind leading the blind.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


Well yes thats certainly AN answer mate thanks....

Im not a great believer in overtraining either mate not at all, my workouts have very much had people saying that its impossible to do them at full intensity, yes there hard but nowhere near what your body wont recover from especially enough to stop gains coming...

However i follow a 4 day split myself but have rest days also

i train monday,tuesday, rest, thursday friday saturday,rest and thats continuosly so i still only train the same bodypart on every 7th day .... but im also a beliver in that the recovery is not just for muscle targeted but actual CNS from repairing itself also... so in effect 5 days training per week is still going to take it out of your body as awhole without continuing to hit the same bodyparts twice per week,,, i think thats what people misinterprate... IMO


----------



## golden (Dec 10, 2011)

do you even know when you are over trained! what are the symptoms?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

golden said:


> do you even know when you are over trained! what are the symptoms?


Never been there mate so i couldnt answer that question with any knowledge,


----------



## golden (Dec 10, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Never been there mate so i couldnt answer that question with any knowledge,


was asking the twice a week bunch.. i never really could do any more even when on juice.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe you can do it but you have to lower the volume a little to see how you respond first. Say if you usually do 4 exercises for 4x8 once a week, you could do 3 exercises for 2 or 3x8. Some believe that if you don't go to complete failure your body will recover in as little as 48 hours. Olympic lifters, power lifters and stronmen often train lifts more than once a week


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

I find training each muscle group once a week works the best for me ..

planning on doing a cycle in the new year so will up it then


----------

